# Is the MLB Extra Innings package worth it?



## Guest (Jun 29, 2001)

[No message]


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2001)

Well, I don't think the MLB Extra Innings will ever be worth the amount that they charge for it. I'm a baseball fan, but to get baseball along with my variety and PPV I have now, I'm looking at a $300 bill at least. Can anybody say "HELL NO?"


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2001)

I have had the MLB extra innings on directv for 2 years now,until the talk of contraction. They want to get rid of my team the Minnesota Twins. They talk about losing $500 million,yet the yankees and their new cable network can afford to pay Giambi $120. Something doesn't sound right,so i'm getting rd of mLB,maybe if the twins are still here i'll watch on fox sports north. Does anyone who enjoys baseball have any comments on salaries,and contraction? I think baseball NEEDS a salary cap. The money is getting outrageous. Does anyone feel they are getting paid too much?


----------



## Guest (Jan 15, 2002)

Poll is closed.


----------

